# Derby Disaster?



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

This Forum seems to have become the Omega Forum by default...so in a desperate bid to reclaim some of the ground for non-Omega electric / electronic watches, I was forced to exchange two of my prize electronic watches for this unusual one from a guy in Poland. h34r: :tongue2:

The ESA Dynotron movements (9150, 9154, 9157, 9158) were an extremely successful range of electronic movements that first appeared in the late sixties and put the final nail in the coffin of the Hamilton _Electrics_ --- in fact, Hamilton was one of the many companies to adopt these movements in its range of Hamilton _Electronics_. Many other companies also used these movements and all watches employing these movements fall under the umbrella name of the "Swissonic 10" line. These movements were made in their tens of thousands and most are still going strong today.

However, there is one other Dynotron that is much rarer --- the ESA 9176. A weird "jump hour" type beast that has the hour and minute numbers on wheels rather like a car speedometer. These movements were used by Jaz and the watch was known as the Jaz-Derby Swissonic. Jaz produced the watches in six different case designs. My example below is the brushed steel effect case --- its actually a base metal with a s/steel back. I can safely say that neither STS nor Bienne had anything to do with the graining effects on this case :tongue2: .

This particular example is a little special since it has "B.H.I. Ebauche S. A. 1975" engraved on the top. Obviously "1975" refers to the date; it was first announced at the Basle Fair in 1974 and "Ebauche S. A." = ESA, the movement maker but "B.H.I." is a bit of a puzzle. Could it be "British Horological Institute"? Anyway, probably quite a special watch...an exhibition watch maybe or a presentation watch?

The title says "Derby Disaster" because they either didn't sell very many or they broke very quickly; either way, these watches are hard to get hold of today; even harder to get one that works.

That's it...pictures below for your viewing pleasure...and then back to the Omegas. :tongue2:

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

That's All Folks. :rltb:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

That's uber cool Paul, very 1970's.

Doesn't look very comfy to wear though with the crown on the case back?

Rich


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

I love these watches , and have more than once nearly taken the plunge, however their reputation has put me off at the last minute...ironic really from a man that collects tuning fork watches!!!!... 

I don't know what you swapped Paul, but it would seem to me, looking at your pics, that you got an excellent trade.....

Now lets get back to the Omega's...... :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Toshi said:


> That's uber cool Paul, very 1970's.
> 
> Doesn't look very comfy to wear though with the crown on the case back?
> 
> Rich


Thanks Rich!

Re: crown. No worse that the early electric Timex. They also had the crown on back....theory being that they're all so incredibly accurate, you never need a crown. :lol:

But I'm really not into 28mm straps


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow Paul, I've never seen one of those before....lovely


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Not content with taunting me with THAT Hamilton Ventura







- now he comes up with another absolute cracker - this is a beauty Paul. :yes:

Tell you what, why don't I send you a free air ticket to somewhere, and you keep your promise - - "I'd rather send you all my watches Mel than take a flight!"

That watch looks like it could have been made by an adding machine company, real gears and cogs and a digital flipper display, wonderul!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Movement shots are often quite interesting but that is ruddy amazing, well done Paul :thumbup:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Good God! I don't spend much time in this section, but this one's certainly worth the price of admission. 

Later,

William


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Well done Paul that's simply fantastic :thumbup:. I don't think I've ever seen one of those before and it looks to be in superb condition. Amazing that it dates from 1975, that seems quite late to me for this technology.

A few questions, what does the far right display indicate, does it make a noise when the minutes and hours change and can we have a wrist shot please?

Congrats again and kudos for presenting us with something truly different.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's a first for me Paul but I really like it, well worth the hassle in sending of a couple to Poland to receive that in return IMO 

BTW You've only had it a day and your already taking it apart.... now that's a proper WIS


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Very cool Paul. So, will you ever wear it do you think?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Hardly from being a disaster IMO someone else is claiming as their own

http://gizmodo.com/378144/first-watch-with...olutely-amazing

....remember there is a 40 years difference and 400,000$ price difference.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> That's All Folks. :rltb:


Thanks pretty cool Paul.

I think that it all started with this Difference Engine


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks everyone...yes, its a little unusual. 



Agent orange said:


> A few questions, what does the far right display indicate, does it make a noise when the minutes and hours change and can we have a wrist shot please?


Gary, the far right wheel is the "seconds" indicator although there are no numbers on this wheel --- not enough space I assume. Instead there is a thin white line that gets wider and wider until the minute pops over and then it starts over again.

Yes, it makes a lot of noise, not just when the minutes and hours change ("clunk!") but all the time. It sounds a little like an electric motor especially when placed on a flat solid surface.

Do we have to have a wrist shot h34r: ? Oh all right then....I'll post later today.



PhilM said:


> BTW You've only had it a day and your already taking it apart.... now that's a proper WIS


Couldn't resist Phil  ....just had to see the balance wheel stuck on the end of the movement.



JonW said:


> Very cool Paul. So, will you ever wear it do you think?


Err, why did you have to ask that question Jon? No, of course not! :lol:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Very different - I think I can remember the turning point when electric motors and the like started incorporating plastic parts (don't ask what year it was, though :to_become_senile - this has taken it to the extreme :thumbsup:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

> from a guy in Poland. h34r: :tongue2:


Very cool watch!

I think I stumbled across that guy's website, when I was investigating getting a Pulsar or Omega TC LED watch, a while back?

The Swissonics and the Amida Digitrend both look really cool IMO.

I reckon that was well worth trading two for.

I'd wear it.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

As promised, a few wrist shots!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That's definately very cool.

There's not a lot about like that any more.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> As promised, a few wrist shots!


That is a fantastic watch Paul, but it doesn't appear to be very comfortable. Is it just the angle of the photos?

How does feel on the wrist?

:rltb:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow what a beast  and a simply fantastic too :tongue2: . Thanks for the wrist shots Paul, I can't imagine you'll wear it very often though. Definitely not much chance of slipping under a cuff judging from that profile shot :blink: .

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Brilliant Paul, that movement is fantastic.

Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

foztex said:


> Brilliant Paul, that movement is fantastic.
> 
> Andy


Thanks Andy...I agree. I do find it amazing that a standard watch balance can end up driving all those cogs but I guess the principle is very similar to a block and pulley system. I do know that everything has to absolutely correct and friction free for this movement to work. h34r:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

think i would have that on display....that looks awesome


----------

